# New Baby and 2 1/2 Year Old Havanese - Advice Needed



## JWEX (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a 2 1/2 year old havanese and recently had a new baby. I am having a lot of trouble with my dog. We did all the recommended prep for the baby - I walked around with a doll, played crying sfx, brought home an article of clothing - all before we brought the baby home. 

Now that the baby is here, my dog is constantly jumping up on his pack and play (she ignored it before). When I am holding or feeding the baby, my dog is jumping up, humping me, scratching my legs, and just generally trying to get closer to the baby. She has also nipped at the baby's toes and growled at me. I am trying to block her but I had a c-section and it's difficult for me to keep getting up and down. My dog has also been having accidents in the house even though we walk her 4 times a day. 

I need serious help and fast. If anyone has a trainer in the NJ area to recommend please send me the info. Or please email any advice of how we can handle this in the meantime. I love my dog so much and do not want this to get worse. Thank you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

JWEX said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 2 1/2 year old havanese and recently had a new baby. I am having a lot of trouble with my dog. We did all the recommended prep for the baby - I walked around with a doll, played crying sfx, brought home an article of clothing - all before we brought the baby home.
> 
> ...


good descision/. Exactly what I would recommend. Email me your zip code.,and I will look for you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I emailed you privately with a great trainer. Here is a web site by one of our IAABC members with lots of great advice for babies and dogs relationships and is called Dogs and Storks and tied into Doggone Safe . another great site for older children and dogs relationships. http://familypaws.com/about/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are the best DAve. I am sure it is all a jealousy issue, but needs to be dealt with quickly and a trainer is probably the best decision!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Laurie , you[re from Jersey, ever heard of St Huberts, Pia Silvani there is super as well as any of the trainers there. Also in Jersey is Eric Gobelbecker one of our IAABC members at DogspelledForward . Just in case you know of someone who needs a great trainer. Actully it's a good state for dog trainers lol.


----------



## JWEX (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks all. Dave I will reach out to your references. trying to stop this behavior quickly!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you for dealing with this with the urgency it needs. Yeah if Pia is available great, if she isn`t her staff there is very well qualified. Keep us posted.


----------

